# Radon Swoop 175 8.0 BJ 2014 Upgraden



## Sch4f (19. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche mal ein Wenig Unterstützung.

Ich würde gerne mein Radon Swoop 175 8.0 Mit dem Baujahr 2014 upgraden.

Mein bashguard hat schon so manche Delle, auch die Kettenführung ist defekt. "Abgerissen". Das Schaltwerk der X9 geht zwar noch, aber man muss schon sagen, dass die X9 gerne auch getauscht werden würde.

Leider finde ich kaum irgendwelche Teile, und dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Maße dann auch passen.

Folgende Arbeiten würde ich gerne machen  :

*1. Schaltgruppe tauschen*
Geht es das ich eine 1x12 Schaltung draufbauen kann ?

Welche Nabe kann ich dann hinten dafür nehmen ? 

Geht sowas hier ?  Oder habt ihr was besseres zum Empfehlen ?





*2. Leichteren bzw. 2. Laufradsatz*

Gerne Würde ich einen 2. Laufradsatz kaufen wollen. Was lohnt sich hier ? Vor allem was taugt es noch ? 
Ich bin kein Bikepark-Fahrer, aber das Swoop wird nicht geschont wenns mal die möglichkeit gibt für einen bissl gehüpfe, aber nichts größer 50cm oder so.




Im Grunde würde ich mein Bike gerne ein Wenig technisch aufwerten, und mit dem 2. Laufradsatz auch ein wenig Ersatzteile für die zulungt haben wollen. Denn der Markt bewegt sich ja immer weiter weg von der 26" Generation, mien Bike ist mir aber zu Schade....

Bin für Gute Tipss dankbar. Gerne auch kritische Fragen .


----------



## Sch4f (24. September 2021)

OK 

In ermangelung von Rückmeldungen habe ich mich, auch mit Hilfe des "MörderThreads" "Danke Bodo" einen großteil meiner Informationen zusammensammeln können : 

1x12 hat geklappt.

Es wurde folgendes gekauft : 

BSA 68-73 DUB Lager Sram
170mm Kurbel GX
12er GX Kassette
12/148 Ratchet Einsatz für DT Swiss ( E2000 Felge)
GX Trigger
1x12 Schaltwerk GX
1x Kette X1
Syntace Schaltauge

Musste das Material in 4 verschiedenen Stores zusammenraffeln. Kosten muss ich erstmal zusammenziehen, schätze aber aktuell, das es in die 600€ geht.

Fazit : 1x12 ist schon Schick. Die Einstellerei für einen Noob wie mich war/wird mich wohl noch ein wenig begleiten. Die Kette ist schon sehr "schräg". Aber in Vergleichbaren Threads ist dies wohl auch so.
Mir rutscht die Kette nur aktuell noch von dem obersten Blatt, das ist aber eine Einstellungsgesschichte.

In diesem Zuge habe ich auch gleich die Lager gecheckt und musste tatsächlich ca. 4 Stück tauschen. Das auspressen habe ich sehr behelfsmäßig mit M10 Muttern und Schrauben und auch mittel der Swingenschrauben machen können. 1 Lager war komplett fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Oktober 2021)

fahre auch noch mein Swoop 8.0 SE aus 2014
aber mit Hammerschmidt und 10fach  
Lager habe ich noch nix getauscht...funzt alles soweit  ganz gut.


----------

